# Browning pro



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

So is it true that they are going to phase out the pro line.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Not heard about it. I did buy a Pro 40 the other day. It was really cheap and I had shot one a while back that made me think owning one would not be a really bad thing..lol. It is a pretty good shooter I'll give it that


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking around gunbroker and a couple other like websites I have been seeing this trend where the Browning Pro 9 and 40's are selling around 650.00 (9mm) and 750 (.40) While the FNPs are selling a must as couple hundred under that. Being these weapons are essentially the same weapon but look a little different what can be the reason for such a gap in price?


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

my buddy has bin looking at the fnp9 and he is wondering the same question? hes gettin the fnp just to have a differnt name gun


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Phase it out or not the parts will not be hard to get beig it's the same weapon as the FNP and I don't see those going anywhere anytime soon. My Pro-40 is still the only poly frame I own. i love the way is shoots.


----------

